

Bringing Sexy (Charts) Back - flashinfremont
http://www.startupwhisperer.com/2008/09/bringing-sexy-charts-back.html

======
jwilliams
I really like this resource: [http://www.visual-
literacy.org/periodic_table/periodic_table...](http://www.visual-
literacy.org/periodic_table/periodic_table.html)

Often use it when I need a visualization technique for a presentation.

~~~
tordek
Anywhere I can look up on their definitions?

------
SwellJoe
It cannot be overstated how much people freakin' love charts.

The more you add the more you'll sell. I don't care what your product is, you
should figure out a way to usefully add a graph or a chart.

------
sutro
I have not clicked through to read this article, but I will nevertheless make
several attempts to summarize it judging solely from its Hacker News headline:

\- If you want to have better sex, try to employ the use of more charts in the
bedroom.

\- The author unveils a time series chart contrasting his copulation frequency
with his masturbation frequency.

\- The author is attacked by plain-jane charts everywhere for espousing an
impossibly high standard for chart sexiness.

\- A JavaScript charting library is so good that it makes the article author
want to have sex with the JavaScript library author.

------
mariorz
The author seems to be confused about that chart and Tufte.

~~~
olefoo
Yeah, the chart he refers to wasn't Tufte's own it is Minard's presented by
Tufte.

